

Business Ideas are Not Worthless - fezzl
http://blog.zuupy.com/business-ideas-are-not-worthless

======
wglb
The quoted article <http://www.sixmonthmba.com/2009/02/999ideas.html> does not
say that ideas are worthless. Instead it says _But ideas are only valuable
when someone (like you) makes something happen_. And they give you 999 ideas
ready for the picking.

So why not evaluate those?

